
Amazon will be off all Oracle databases by end of 2019, says AWS chief - MarlonPro
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/28/amazon-will-be-off-all-oracle-databases-by-end-of-2019-says-aws-chief.html
======
pmart123
It’s crazy to think about the fact the the Oracle lock-in is so strong that
even a company offering alternative solution to Oracle has taken so long to
move off of it. I wonder if aws will use its learnings and start to offer
consulting services to other company’s looking to move off Oracle?

~~~
just_myles
That would be a pretty wise business move. Offering that as a benefit of
migrating to AWS DB services could sway people to make the move.

